# Rookwurst and sauerkraut



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 29, 2005)

I bought some rookwurst today.  I have never had it before.  The packet has some suggestions on how to cook it.  It also says you can have it with sauerkraut.  Anybody made this and have any extra comments or hints?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 29, 2005)

I believe it's similar to kielbasi.  You could fry it with eggs for breakfast, grill it and eat it like you would a hot dog, use it in a hearty soup or a casserole.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 29, 2005)

It is a dutch smoked sausage (rook means smoked in dutch)... a friend of mine cooked something very similar to this recipe (check out the link below..) for me when I was in Holland, it was very delicious, especially on that chilly wet (typically dutch weather) day!!

http://www.recipezaar.com/124192


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 29, 2005)

This is a quick recipe. Take a cup of shredded cabbage and start slowly sautéing, when it is soft and cooked (about 10 minutes) add a 3/4 of a cup of sauerkraut. Cut into small chunks your rookwurst and also add to the pan. Turn the heat up, Cook for about 10 minutes, stir so not to burn the cabbage, add a couple of spoons of tomato sauce or ketchup, salt 7 pepper to taste, cook another 3-5 minutes. Serve very hot with a shot of very cold vodka. Taste better on a cold day. Just like, we are having today. This is an extremely simplified recipe of Polish Bigos/Bigus.

P.S. Some mashed potato on a side is an added bonus.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 29, 2005)

Your ideas were all wonderful, thank you very much.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 30, 2005)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> This is a quick recipe. Take a cup of shredded cabbage and start slowly sautéing, when it is soft and cooked (about 10 minutes) add a 3/4 of a cup of sauerkraut. Cut into small chunks your rookwurst and also add to the pan. Turn the heat up, Cook for about 10 minutes, stir so not to burn the cabbage, add a couple of spoons of tomato sauce or ketchup, salt 7 pepper to taste, cook another 3-5 minutes. Serve very hot with a shot of very cold vodka. Taste better on a cold day. Just like, we are having today. This is an extremely simplified recipe of Polish Bigos/Bigus.
> 
> P.S. Some mashed potato on a side is an added bonus.


 
I love Bigos.


----------



## licia (Sep 30, 2005)

We had kielbasa and sauerkraut last night.  I usually serve it with parsley potatoes, but was lazy - we had baked potatoes with it.  Still good!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Oct 11, 2005)

CharlieD I must thank you for the recipe, we really enjoyed it.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 14, 2005)

You are welcome, glad you liked it.


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I have no idea how to spell this but here is a try   
  boodakol nat woorst
in large pot, dice potatoes, put shredded raw kale on top and rookworst on top of that. put in just enofe water to keep everything from sticking to the bottom.  Boil gently untill the potatoes are tender. Remove rookworst to a plate. Mash the potatoes and kale with lots of butter and milk, salt and peper. Cut rookworst into four peices, put back in pot and serve. Oh my this is so good.  
 My dutch husband made sure his mom sshowed me how to make this before we married    Enjoy

www.heritagemakers.com/157220


----------

